# How many of you trap ****?



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Just wondering how many members are **** hunters or trappers on here?

This is the first year for my son and daughter to tag along. We are doing pretty well so far. Got 32 in the freezer already and only a week in. My son who turns 5 next week is having a ball! Hes looking for sign and doing everything but setting his own traps. My daughter really enjoying it also. Every morning feels like christmas morning....lol


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Use to trap ***** years ago, but after having one for a pet, just couldnt set a trap any more and the prices are rock bottom.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

32 in the freezer? are you eating them or just doing this for furs? are you selling the furs? I've always thought that trapping sounded interesting...


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

mickeysdad said:


> 32 in the freezer? are you eating them or just doing this for furs? are you selling the furs? I've always thought that trapping sounded interesting...


Yea we just sell the furs. Never tried eating them but others swear they dont taste bad. I just cant bring myself to trying it. Had an average of $8.50 last season. Our goal for the season is 100


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

ohiogary said:


> Use to trap ***** years ago, but after having one for a pet, just couldnt set a trap any more and the prices are rock bottom.


They were rock bottom 10 years ago. They rebounded a bit but nothing like the 70's.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Die hard trapper myself. ****,muskrat,mink,coyote,fox,beaver,etc. You name it, I trap it.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

your on a roll just don't let them kids get to close to them ***** they give a nasty bit,but i just got back into trapping,i don't have traps any more some nice guy stole all my traps years ago,so i built conley cage traps set 5 in the pond Monday and got 8 rat in two traps,not a bad start.the farm i hunt has lots of big *****,but i heard they don't pay much,were do you take your furs and I'm assuming yours are skinned end rolled up and frozen, i trapped all through high school and got good money for fox reds100.00 and ***** were 20to40 and rats were 4to 8.50 that was in 80s now I'm just starting out again but I'm not sure if I'm going to get into ***** i don't want to trap and skin for free,well keep in touch,


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

markfish said:


> your on a roll just don't let them kids get to close to them ***** they give a nasty bit,but i just got back into trapping,i don't have traps any more some nice guy stole all my traps years ago,so i built conley cage traps set 5 in the pond Monday and got 8 rat in two traps,not a bad start.the farm i hunt has lots of big *****,but i heard they don't pay much,were do you take your furs and I'm assuming yours are skinned end rolled up and frozen, i trapped all through high school and got good money for fox reds100.00 and ***** were 20to40 and rats were 4to 8.50 that was in 80s now I'm just starting out again but I'm not sure if I'm going to get into ***** i don't want to trap and skin for free,well keep in touch,


I sell to Groenewold's. Heres a link to their website....http://www.gfwco.com/ Check out their pickup dates and areas of pickup.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I used to trap 15+ years ago. Then I got older and found other "priorities" aka - women.

We could trap a big male ****, then take the whole thing into the shop and he would give us like $40.00 - with out skinng or anything.

I do have one question for you.... I couldn't help but notice your son has a browns hat in one pic... then a steerles shirt in another... don't you think he might get confused?


Glad to see you are trapping... AND INVOLVING THE KIDS!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

ltfd596 said:


> I used to trap 15+ years ago. Then I got older and found other "priorities" aka - women.
> 
> We could trap a big male ****, then take the whole thing into the shop and he would give us like $40.00 - with out skinng or anything.
> 
> ...


LOL...good eye. My daughter is the steelers fan. The rest of the family is browns. He just happened to put her sweatshirt on that day.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

how does that work do they buy right there at there ohio stops or do they take the then and give you a price latter


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

markfish said:


> how does that work do they buy right there at there ohio stops or do they take the then and give you a price latter


They grade the fur there on the spot and pay you then also


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thats cool do you just trap **** ,i will look them up and see if they run in my area if not i will find someone local,thanks for the help


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

markfish said:


> thats cool do you just trap **** ,i will look them up and see if they run in my area if not i will find someone local,thanks for the help


I trap mostly everything. Everything is worth a little but i toss the opposums. Don't even like to fool with them.


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

i have a question how do u kill them once u catch them? do they die on their own or do u shoot them. im just wondering beacause i never knew...lol thanks 
[email protected]


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

some people beat them i could never bring my self to do it. so i always shot them but they they would take money off the fur b/c of the hole.


----------



## Trapper (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice photos of some good locations with good catches.

Looks like '**** prices are improving a lil bit yet, so don't get into too much of a hurry to move them yet.

Lots of options to sell them too. Local buyers are hard to beat if you can't/don't put up fur, traveling buyers are good if you ain't got a buyer close or even if you do a little competition helps bring up the price a lil bit. State trappers Assoc. have several auctions throughout the state and you can sell both put up or skinned and green. Top prices are usually paid by the big auction houses but you have to put up your fur and wait until after the sale to get your money. Any way you do it, you can't buy the smiles on the kids faces as it's like Christmas everytime you check a trap and you make a catch. For me, my kid likes pulling the sled full of equipment for the excercise, then helping out in the skinning shed brushing out and fleshing rats.


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

If your fur buyer takes off for a head shot with a .22 you need a different fur buyer. It always annoyed me hearing buyer cry about snare marks on **** and yotes. The fur is intact and the buyers at auctions never have a problem with it. Some buyers not all just try to squeeze every penny. I trap because I like to not because I want to make a bunch of cash. Don't get me wrong I love prices being up but I will always trap. I spend money on deer hunting why not trapping. A deer is just a big goat. Glad to see the kids out, real nice pics.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> i have a question how do u kill them once u catch them? do they die on their own or do u shoot them. im just wondering beacause i never knew...lol thanks
> [email protected]


I used to use my .22 colt but switched to a choke pole. I few places i trap are along the river. With houses nearby and barking dogs its eaiser to dispatch at 5-6am without dogs and gunshots waking people up.


----------

